# Plans for Garden Furniture using scaffold boards



## deeksofdoom (13 May 2015)

Plans for Garden Furniture using scaffold boards

Would anyone have plans for making some garden furniture out of some recycled scaffold boards. I want to make a couple of benches, lots of ideas on the internet but I'm struggling to find plans with the measurements and all laid out


----------



## blackrodd (13 May 2015)

There's this, 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=free+ ... B236%3B157

or this,

http://www.ploughandfleece.com/the-tables-are-done/

HTH, Regards Rodders


----------



## deeksofdoom (14 May 2015)

I'm looking for plans dimensions, drawings to go off rather than pictures.

I came across that stuff when I Googled the first time.

I've attached a picture of the bench I'ld like to make.


----------



## blackrodd (14 May 2015)

It would be helpful if you had posted the bench pic in you're first post.
If you had "clicked" on the bench, pictured in the first link I posted for you, you would have seen that it is made by these people,--

http://www.stalbanswoodrecycling.org.uk/
You should "click" on these pics to get any details.
If you need the plans, I suggest you contact them for details on size, etc.
They may not wish to give out details, if it's a "seller" 
In which case, I suggest you get some dividers and work out the sizes you're self.
You have two given sizes, A scaffold plank is, in this instance, 225mm x 40mm.
The double strips at the front are going to be 80mm wide so set the dividers and "plot" it out, and make a scale drawing your self, or draw it out full scale on a sheet of ply, making any adjustments.
I don't see any need for any joints as the furniture is supposed to be of simple design and finish.
I copy pics like this from time to time, works very well, to.
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## deeksofdoom (15 May 2015)

blackrodd":1uwt900x said:


> It would be helpful if you had posted the bench pic in you're first post.
> If you had "clicked" on the bench, pictured in the first link I posted for you, you would have seen that it is made by these people,--



blackrodd

I am new to the site and was struggling to get used to the functionality when posting, which I'm sure you experienced yourself one time. 

When typing out my original post I did copy the IMG link from photobucket (which works perfectly well for me on other forums); however I wasn't allowed to post a link to another domain, it was only afterwards that I figured out that I could post an attachment. 

Despite the shortcomings of my Original Post, I don't think that it was sufficient excuse for you to respond to me in the condescending tone in your replies to me on this thread. You haven't really told me anything I didn't already know, could have figured out by myself or pointed me in the direction of a site I hadn't already been to. I had interrogated google thoroughly before I came across this site, your not the only one that can use a search engine. 

Anyway thanks, but no thanks. I'ld appreciate it if you didn't reply to any queries I have in future if all you want to do is try to make me feel bad about myself, go bully somebody else on the internet.


----------



## blackrodd (15 May 2015)

As you wish, If you look at the tone of you're reply, which I found very discourteous, for someone's first reply to a request for help, quite dismissive.
You're inquiry was not the easiest to answer and I did look on several search engine's, for some time, on both occasions.
Not exactly the reply I was expecting, to the only person trying to help you in more than 2 days.
It did not appear that you knew who made that particular bench, or that the bench is still made and sold, and therefore being given the complete plans,"With the measurements laid out"(you're words) is very unlikely.
And being told that you could have worked it out for yourself , or knew it anyway, Why ask!
I'm not a cyber bully, just someone who treats other people,, how they treat me.
It's easy to fall out with people, Be polite, and say thank you sometimes, and forgive a few mistakes, I do.
We can start again, or not, you're choice.
Regards Rodders


----------



## deeksofdoom (15 May 2015)

Oh come on how condescending is it to ask a question and then have someone post a link to google?

To even go to all the trouble of registering on a site, to be be told to look on google!


----------



## mind_the_goat (15 May 2015)

It may not have been the exact answer to your question, but it was an answer made in good faith, followed up by some suggestions as to how you might proceed given the low probability of finding the exact plans you wanted. If you continue to use the forum you will find many responses don't answer you exact question, or ignore some relevant point you included, or sometimes make completely different suggestions, some of which you may have already considered. In most cases these responses will be someone trying to help, not to be condescending or 'bullying'. Also, it's pretty hard to know what someone is capable of, or what they have already done in relation to their query, even with regular members. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fat ferret (16 May 2015)

You probably wont find my reply helpful either, but it is meant that way.

You want to build a bench but you probably can't find plans because nobody needs them for something so simple.

You have decided to use scaffold boards which is ok if you don't expect it to last forever. So get some scaffold boards. They will probably be 225 x 38 by 2.4 although other lengths are available. How long you want your bench? You could use the whole length or cut it down and use the off cuts for legs. I would just make two ends and join them with the lengths you have chosen. I wouldn't bother jointing anything just screw it together. 2 Boards wide (450mm) would be fine for the seat and also a good height for the seat from the ground. The back could be upright (easier) or sloping (more comfortable). I would tilt the two boards for the seat inwards and leave a gap between to help water drain away. Nothing fancy but hey your using scaffold boards so why bother. 

You don't need plans for simple stuff, they are useful for making boats and bee hives but for this kind of stuff you just need common sense and a few hand tools. After all this is your hobby. If it falls apart it's not the end of the world.

Good luck. Post the results.


----------



## deeksofdoom (16 May 2015)

Fat ferret":2he933k2 said:


> You probably wont find my reply helpful either, but it is meant that way.
> 
> You want to build a bench but you probably can't find plans because nobody needs them for something so simple.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'm over my tantrum now and at least you didn't post a link to Google.

I've been doing a bit of measuring up today, the scaffold boards I'll be using come in either 4ft or 8 ft lengths. They are 8.5 Inches wide X 2.25 Inches thick. I think its just easier to go with the imperial measurements. 

The bench will be about 4 Foot in length I'm going to go with the design above, so that will be a 2 seater and may also make a couple of single seats. That's a good idea you had about leaving a gap between back of the bench and the seat they will be out in the wet and water will probably gather exactly where I don't want it, the most important thing with using the untreated scaffold boards is to ensure there is enough space around the boards so that they will dry out rather than be sitting in pools of water so the wood will last longer.

I have an old teak bench which I will go off of for the measurements for seat height, arm height, etc.....

I like the idea of using the reclaimed scaffold boards, although they will take a bit of cleaning up, power-washing, pulling mails out of them, etc. But they'll have a bit of character. As soon as I have something made I'll post up the results. Thanks.


----------

